
Ask HN: How can I ask for more pay if I'm not bringing any change? - ymel
I&#x27;m 25 years old web developer living in Melbourne, Australia.<p>I&#x27;m not learning anything new at my current company mostly because the company does not have resources to invest into learning. We are pressed with deadlines all the times and this is the one of the reasons that I think I&#x27;m loosing interest in my job.<p>I&#x27;m been with the company for 3 years now and there is not a single day that I got a chance to research new things or work on things. A few times, it gets worse where I work on old technology stack which is far below than my level and it is very uninteresting. Part of the reason, I can&#x27;t ask for more pay. Have you been in this situation before, any advice ?
======
eitland
I've worked with some seriously boring stuff (copy-pasting stuff from citrix
into reports for hours a day and days a week, and that wasn't the worst part:
the worst part was that it was obvious after a while that nobody read those
reports.)

Meanwhile that mindnumbingly stupid work put me in a position to do some more
exciting work (going on site, talking to customers, landing a customer liaison
position etc).

I never got rid of the boring work but it became a lot more tolerable with
those changes.

Now we are obviously in different positions in a lot of ways so this is
possibly not directly applicable to your situation.

But there's one thing you write that has me puzzled:

> A few times, it gets worse where I work on old technology stack which is far
> below than my level and it is very uninteresting.

I think I might have worked with some almost crazy tech stacks but I wouldn't
want to use the word "uninteresting" for anyone except the best of them ;-)

As I get older (40 now) I guess I'm also most valuable because of what I know
about working with people, working with old stuff and general problems we face
again and again, not because of how good I was with the most popular or (in my
opinion) most promising frameworks from 2005.

------
eberkund
I find it hard to believe that you haven't made even modest growth as an
employee and as a developer in those 3 years. But assuming that is true: in my
city, average developer salaries have gone up at least 25% in the past 3
years. Hell, even inflation is a couple percent per year. So you should
definitely ask for more pay or start job hunting.

------
conductr
It sounds like you just need to change jobs. A pay bump is like adrenaline
that fades quickly

